# DAE - new motor home timeshare based in Lancaster, England



## Carolinian (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are the details from the DAE newsletter:

Luxury Motorhome based at Lancaster, England 


This superb 6 berth motorhome is new to Dial An Exchange.
Starting at Lancaster, you can explore The English Lake District, Yorkshire or Scotland from the comfort and convenience of a motorhome. Stay in a place you like or move on every day. The choice is yours.
The driver must be aged 25 to 70, have a clean UK driving licence, no accidents in the last 3 years and not be a professional entertainer or sportsman.
Currently available for one week exchange May 8 and 22, Jun 12 and 26, Jul 17, 24 and 31, Aug 7, Sep 4, 11, 18 and 25, Oct 2, 9, 16 and 23.


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 30, 2010)

Would an international drivers license work? Or would this be restricted to UK residents?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 30, 2010)

I cannot imagine:

1.  Navigating an RV from the opposite side of the road (the small Ford we had in 2006 was dicey enough!)

2.  The gas/petrol cost for RVing at the prices they pay there in the UK.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 30, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> . . . The driver must be aged 25 to 70, have a clean UK driving licence, no accidents in the last 3 years and not be a professional entertainer or sportsman.



WOW - pretty limiting . . . no entertainers or sportsmen?


----------

